# Slash fishing



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

What is it? Keep reading it in posts but have no idea what it is


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Basically fishing for bream that are on beds by moving around and casting worms or crickets. When you get a bite, stop and see if its a bed or just a straggler. If its a bed, you anchor and catch a few.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

oh, that just sounds like plain ol fishing to me. i figured it was some crazy rod slashing technique or something


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

It's spat not slash...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just constant moving, not leaving your bait in the water long.....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> It's spat not slash...


never heard or read spat, everybody says slash. i thought maybe you threw the line out and just ripped it back to you with a slashing motion, lol, glad i didn't try that:whistling:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I never heard spat, always slash. When I slash fish, I dont stop the trolling motor and only leave the bait in a spot for about 10-15 seconds. Trust me, if they're fish there, they will attack the bait as soon as it hits the water. My wife hates slash fishing. She thinks we just need to pick a spot and sit for hours waiting on a bite.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> . My wife hates slash fishing. She thinks we just need to pick a spot and sit for hours waiting on a bite.



I'm with you wife. For bream I like to have a spot picked out and anchor. Put out several baits on the bottom and give it 30 minutes. Helps to have some spots wit good history. Slash fishing works - I just don't like it


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

*slash fishing*

I am probably wrong but I have always thought slash fishing was what I used to do as a kid.. Take a 12' cane pole about a foot of line off the end and a small white jig. Use the trolling motor and slowly slap the tip of the cane pole in the water as you toll the jig just below. the tap tap tap of the tip of the pole used to attract the fish and what a great fight a pound bream is on a foot of line on a cane pole.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought that was called "mo joe ing"


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

We really need a "Google for southerners"!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jigger poling a killer for bass in the stumps


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> We really need a "Google for southerners"!



That's funny, but I think you may be right.


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Jigger poling*



FLWhaler said:


> I am probably wrong but I have always thought slash fishing was what I used to do as a kid.. Take a 12' cane pole about a foot of line off the end and a small white jig. Use the trolling motor and slowly slap the tip of the cane pole in the water as you toll the jig just below. the tap tap tap of the tip of the pole used to attract the fish and what a great fight a pound bream is on a foot of line on a cane pole.


 What you are describing is jigger poling


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That


----------



## Miketew86 (Jan 24, 2015)

I grew up in southeast AL and we called it spat fishing. Pretty much moving spot to spot until you found fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Did some 'slash fishing' this morning on the Yellow River but it did not work very well. Only 1 bream keeper before we switched to catfish which wasn't much better. 5 channels and 1 blue....all small but they will go into the frying pan.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe you shoulda tried spat?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Maybe you shoulda tried spat?



that's a good idea.....have never done it. Spat fishing to me is the same as slash fishing except you have a short line of a foot or two on the end of a long pole. I have plenty of poles sitting idle so one rigged for 'spat' always in the boat might get some use now and then.....just to see how it work.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a buddy once who only did spat fishing. In fact the only time his wife let him go fishing was when they had a spat!


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

FLWhaler said:


> I am probably wrong but I have always thought slash fishing was what I used to do as a kid.. Take a 12' cane pole about a foot of line off the end and a small white jig. Use the trolling motor and slowly slap the tip of the cane pole in the water as you toll the jig just below. the tap tap tap of the tip of the pole used to attract the fish and what a great fight a pound bream is on a foot of line on a cane pole.


Had an old man teach me how to do that over in Brunswick Ga. Quite productive in shallow water no deeper than 6 to 8 inches. You just work it along the shoreline around anything that sticks up. He called it jigger fishing. He used a piece of baby bed mattress nylon cut into a small frog like bait. You just sort of swim it into the area. When there are no takers, you just tap the water with the tip of the pole. If there are still no takers then you splash the hell out of the water. This works best when you see a bass threaten, but not take the bait. After you splash him, I guess he dosen't like you messing with his home so he will then take the hook.

Good luck 
OB ONE


----------

